# V6 VS VR6??? hate to ask



## EuroMk1s (Aug 23, 2004)

is there a difference between the V6 found in the passat and other VWs and the VR6? Are they the same engine?







Does VW have more than one version of the 6cyl engine, other than liters? I'm kinda confused. i guess what im wondering, are the "V6" and "VR6" the same engines?


----------



## Hellblast (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: V6 VS VR6??? hate to ask (EuroMk1s)*

Different engines. The VR6 is a 2.8L narrow-angle 6 cylinder. The other V6 that I know (passat for example) is a 30-valve "normal" V6. 
HB
Edit: Look beyond the VW forums, there are forums for all engines under "Technical" under the VWVortex Forums


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I forget what the R stands for in german, but it roughly translates to "inline." So the VR6 (english translation) should read, "V-inline-6." This is due to the fact that V motors have two cylinder banks, and have two heads. The VR has only one head, therefore only one cylinder bank. Makes for a very compact 6 cylinder.


----------



## causticwindow (May 11, 2004)

VR6 is an engine configuration developed by the Volkswagen Group. It is similar to the V engine, but with the cylinders offset from each other and tilted by 15° instead of the usual 60°. The name, VR6 comes from a combination of Vee and the German word Reihenmotor. The combination of the two can be roughly translated as "in-line Vee."
The VR-6 was specifically designed for transverse installation in front wheel drive vehicles. By using the narrow 15° VR6 engine, it was possible to install a six-cylinder engine in existing Volkswagen models. A wider V6 engine of conventional design would have required lengthening existing vehicles to provide enough crumple zone between the front of the vehicle and the engine, and between the engine and the passenger cell.
The narrow angle between cylinder banks also allows just two camshafts to drive all of the valves, and a single cylinder head to be used. This simplifies engine construction and reduces costs.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (causticwindow)*

if you really want to see the differences in the two motors go to vw.com and check out the engine part of the site. it'll give you animated exapmles.


----------

